# pheasent opener



## ballboy (Apr 30, 2011)

Decided to hit H.C today with my son for the opener, got there too late and not to brave the crowds and shoot someone or get shot, looked like the crowds were 50 yards apart or so. Walked the ***** and still had fun. Share your pics from today, lets see how you did.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Good now that the opener is over I can go have some fun with the lesser crowds and better hunting


----------



## Jlowell2009 (Oct 20, 2015)

We started in Mona around 8, lots of birds gettin shot down there, but no luck for us, headed out to the Nephi WMA around noon, was able to kick one up that was walking in the trees. Beautiful day, lots of fun. Good luck, I'm sure you'll get back out there


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

I'd like to give thanks to some pretty cool guys in lake shore, I was as the field I wanted to hunt at 5 a.m. had 3 other trucks show up 20-30 minutes before shooting time and the guys were cool enough to come up to me and my kids and say you were here 1st tell us the way your going and we will go the other way. Thought that was pretty **** cool of them.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Well.......We hit the Fountain Green WMA this morning, mostly to avoid the crowds that some of the other WMA's get. We were very disappointed with what we saw, or I should say didn't see. There were not many people there, but not many birds either.:sad:


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

We tried a very remote location where I've consistently seen wild roosters. All the dog found today were hens, and quite a few of them. The weather was perfect, and I can't complain. No crowding issues at all.


----------



## honkerhound (Dec 31, 2012)

We hit our public land honeyhole in cache valley and shot our limit 2 nice roosters with 24 in tail feathers. We also jumped the 1st white tails that I've seen up here.


----------



## pdogger (Nov 12, 2008)

We had a great morning with the boys and the dogs. So much fun watching the dogs work.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

^^^^^

They even released greenheads? man I missed out!


----------



## pooch182 (May 5, 2015)

I did the same thing up in Cache and jumped the first whitetail I've ever seen. It was pretty cool about 20 feet away. No luck with the birds though but made up for not seeing any pheasants


----------



## pdogger (Nov 12, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> They even released greenheads? man I missed out!


Got to make the most out of every hunt.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Bird hunting for me in Cache Valley was OK- Get to hit this one spot only on the opener- drove by the WIA near me- I would have liked to have sold parking passes.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

Here was our OPENER. There were 6 of us in the group. We got 11 birds. It was funa nd scary at times with all the people. Dozens of people all around, but everyone was nice and showed good sportsmanship. Best part of the day was watching my dog point and watching my 11 yr old son get the shot on a good rooster and dropped him. A GREAT DAY. My lab is not a pointing lab, but has picked it up the last 3 years. He points an holds for a bit, then he goes after it when I tell him too. Wish I would video it one of these times.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

robiland said:


> Best part of the day was watching my dog point and watching my 11 yr old son get the shot on a good rooster and dropped him. A GREAT DAY.


Very cool, thanks for sharing! I can't wait to share moments like this with my kids, when they get a little older!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

My very un-photogenic tired dog. 

I think he figured out that pictures mean the end of the hunt and as you can see he is not pleased.


----------

